# Preferred method of preparing Pompano?



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

I've never caught, or cooked, Pompano. After spending considerable time on this board and planning our trip to Pensacola next month, if I catch any Pompano, how are they usually cooked?
The room/suite will have a kitchen and we'd like to have some fresh catch of the day.
Do you fry them? Bake? 

Also, what about Bluefish? Are they edible? I'll be fishing the surf so what else, if anything, can we catch and cook while there?

Thanks guys!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I like both of them grilled, but with the bluefish I bleed them immedietly. Left over grilled pompano, makes a good fish salad sandwich the next day.


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

MrFish49 said:


> I like both of them grilled, but with the bluefish I bleed them immedietly. Left over grilled pompano, makes a good fish salad sandwich the next day.


Ok, being from Houston, (and not that great of a fisherman :whistling: ) I've never caught anything that I've had to bleed. 
What do I need to do for that? Cut the head off and let it drain? Just right there on the beach?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you have to result to eating bluefish just cut your losses and go to Joe Pattis or Maria's.


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

Splittine said:


> If you have to result to eating bluefish just cut your losses and go to Joe Pattis or Maria's.


LMAO!! I don't look at it that way. For me Bluefish is an EXOTIC tropical fish!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I like fresh bluefish. Only fresh though. Doesn't keep at all. Pompano just needs salt, pepper, evo and a little fresh lemon. Cook in a skillet or on a grill. Put it on some bread or on a fork.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't care for bluefish either. Pomps are very good. If you are surf fishing you'll probably catch a few whiting they are good fried the old fashion way with cheese grits & hushpuppies.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fresh bluefish fries up fine, get it iced down and keep it cold, pompano is amazing, I wrap in foil whole w white wine and rosemary, it's fantastic


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't cut theit heads off, lawman gets mad about that. Just go under their gills with a knife and cut the membrane out. Gutting and removing the blood line is good to do to if there are no swimmers nearby.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Another fan of Grilling, broiling or baking the Pompano...Do not underestimate the usefulness of a toaster oven if the cooking choices are limited.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> If you have to result to eating bluefish just cut your losses and go to Joe Pattis or Maria's.


Hey now, you know us Louisiana Boys eat anything.
Blue fish is good eating.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano are great grilled in an aluminum foil packet with some butter and very slight rosemary. Or pan seared in a skillet with butter and some seasoning of your choice (cajun for me). Or pan seared in very little olive oil. If too much it will soak it up and get soggy/greasy.

As for bluefish... I ate them once or twice. Never been that hungry since!

Whiting is also very good. Fried or same as any of the above Pompano recipes.

You'll also catch a biunch of Hardhead Catfish. Dont eat them and DO NOT get finned by one. They are toxic. Much more so than a freshwater cat. Most people think it is bacteria on the spines, but it has been recently found that they carry a pretty potent pain inducing venom. They are BAD news!!! Gafftop Sail CAts on the other hand are pretty good to eat. Learn the difference. wink wink


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

NoMoSurf said:


> Pompano are great grilled in an aluminum foil packet with some butter and very slight rosemary. Or pan seared in a skillet with butter and some seasoning of your choice (cajun for me). Or pan seared in very little olive oil. If too much it will soak it up and get soggy/greasy.
> 
> As for bluefish... I ate them once or twice. Never been that hungry since!
> 
> ...


Yeah, we have hardheads, gafftop, and whiting here in Texas. Not so much for Pompano and Bluefish, at least not what I've seen or caught.

Thanks for the cooking tips. It sounds delicious and I can't wait. Hopefully I'll catch something worth cookin!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Really there is no wrong way to cook pompano. It's good anyway that you choose to cook it. If you like deep fried fish :thumbsup:, if you like baked :thumbsup: , smoked :thumbsup:, pan fried :thumbsup: grilled :thumbsup:


----------

